# The Office



## Blake1970 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will Ferrell is going to be the new boss on the office. Sweet


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## cycloptopus (Mar 25, 2011)

no way! Any idea for how long?


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 25, 2011)

I never really got into the show, but I've watched it a few times. At least it'll be a hell of a lot more entertaining with Will Ferrell in it.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think he's doing a four-episode arc on the show, starting with the next new episode on April 14. Would be cool if they kept him on for awhile after that.


----------



## mutt_78 (Mar 25, 2011)

thats AWESOME! might have to start watching it again


----------



## Origin (Mar 25, 2011)

FUCKING SERIOUSLY? You have no idea how happy you've made me, I had no goddamn idea.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 25, 2011)

This is the longest I've seen The Office (US) discussed anywhere without someone saying, "uh, the British one is better." I'm proud of this forum.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 26, 2011)

This show is my fucking favorite forever. And I love Will Ferrell. HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Origin (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got done with the first 16 episodes of season 7. Holy shit, PDA was good. The intro was PERFECT.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 28, 2011)

It's unclear if Farrell is going to be permanent or not. He may have said that he's planning on being on the show longer but he could very well have been just joking around. Ricky Gervais has said that he wants to see Will Arnett take over for Carrell. Many others also have said that he would make a much better choice than Farrell. 

Will Arnett is already affiliated with NBC as he makes guest appearances on 30 Rock and will be guest appearing on the season finale of The Office along with Gervais. However, Farrell seems to be more of a 'feature film actor' now and it's kind of hard to picture him in a 30 minute sit-com where he may not always be the center of attention.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 28, 2011)

...Will Farrell? Really? He is a good actor, but he just doesn't seem right for the role in my head. All his characters are loud, deliberate people, while Carrell was a quieter, awkward character, making him funnier as a boss. 

Referring to the British show mentioned earlier, I have to say that it's seemed to be better compared to the recent episodes, which have seemed a little lazy, like they know the show is going to meet its death soon.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Referring to the British show mentioned earlier, I have to say that it's seemed to be better compared to the recent episodes, which have seemed a little lazy, like they know the show is going to meet its death soon.



Yeah, aside from last week's episode, it hasn't been very good. It was questionable how long the show had anyway, but now it's entirely up in the air- will it get a new lease on life or will its death come sooner?


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 28, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> This is the longest I've seen The Office (US) discussed anywhere without someone saying, "uh, the British one is better." I'm proud of this forum.




Uh, the British one is better. 

























 Sorry I had to. I like both, they have very different types of humor and Ricky Gervais is a genius.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 28, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> Uh, the British one is better.



...and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Kavnar (Mar 29, 2011)

Never seen the american one. The British one is perfect television, and I've heard some pretty good things about the american one so I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 22, 2011)

First episode of season 8 ruled.

The Office - Season 8 Sneak Peek - Video - NBC.com


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 22, 2011)

did they announce the new boss yet?
Nevermind, I watched the video above so I assume he's the new boss.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 23, 2011)

I won't ruin it for anyone who doesn't want it ruined



Spoiler



Robert California (guy above) was chosen to be the boss, but it show him walking in, looking around, and leaving. He drives to Florida and convinces Joan (the previous CEO) to give him her job. Successfully, too. He then comes back and makes the 'Nard Dog boss.


----------



## DVRP (Sep 23, 2011)

Loved the new episode. I was laughing right from the start all the way through.


----------



## Edika (Nov 14, 2011)

It's going rather well so far! I have to admit that at some points it was painful to watch Carrel playing Michael Scott. There were several occasions were I would like to kick hem in the nuts (Michael Scott not Steve Carrel of course). The new boss thingy we'll see how it works out. At least he won't do the self absorbed socially awkward routine anymore.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Nov 22, 2011)

I miss Carrel in the Office. Ferrell did not suit the show at all and I am so glad that he was only on for a few episodes. I remember reading somewhere in a magazine the Carrel mentioned that his next tv show may be cleverly called "The Post Office" as he worked in a post office earlier in life...could be funny if it ever comes to fruition. However, with the creation on the new show coming in 2012 called "Laughing Stock" and a few movies in pre-production, hard to see him doing anymore sit-com in the near future.


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 3, 2011)

When the boss on the show reminds you of your boss in real life then you are in trouble.


----------



## L1ght (Dec 3, 2011)

Kavnar said:


> Never seen the american one. The British one is perfect television, and I've heard some pretty good things about the american one so I think I'll give it a try.




I could not sit through half an episode of the BBC version. It was awful.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Dec 3, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> I could not sit through half an episode of the BBC version. It was awful.



Yeah our one sucked, the American version was much better IMO.


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 3, 2011)

Shove it up your butt!


----------

